# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Planta de espárragos

## natty

Que inversión mínima requeriría para iniciar un negocio de exportación de espárragos frescos a Estados Unidos. Teniendo en cuenta que iniciaría actividades en Ica como acopiador y exportador y mi destino de exportación sería el aeropuerto de miami en EEUU. 
Muchas gracias.Temas similares: Que atender nuestra planta ? ---lampara LED para planta Conociendo la planta de la Tara (MINAG) Planta para pimiento Ing. Planta Espárragos de Ica

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Que inversión mínima requeriría para iniciar un negocio de exportación de espárragos frescos a Estados Unidos. Teniendo en cuenta que iniciaría actividades en Ica como acopiador y exportador y mi destino de exportación sería el aeropuerto de miami en EEUU. 
> Muchas gracias.

 Te recomiendo establecer contacto con la usuario *Marita*. Ella trabaja en una empresa que brinda servicios de asesoría en comercio exterior. Es muy buena persona y suele ayudar a los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe con algunas inquietudes con respecto al tema. Ella te puede dar algunas pautas, pero si te vas a meter de lleno al negocio, tal vez sería bueno que contrates una asesoría con su empresa para evitar errores que te puede salir más caros que la asesoría misma. 
Saludos y suerte con el proyecto.

----------


## natty

Gracias, desearia saber tambien el costo de produccion por kilo del esparrago fresco y un aproximado de los costos de transporte al aeropuerto del callaoy finalmente un aproximado del precio de venta de los esparragos frescos en EE.UU. (miami).  He visto de lejos como despachan los esparragos frescos por via aerea, y preguntando me indicaron que un pallet contiene mas o menos 125 cajas de 5 kls de esparragos (Desearía saber si esta info es correcta) y bueno tambien fui a una empresa que se dedica a la fabricación de cajas de polipropileno pero no pude obtener algunas muestras, si supieran de algún lugar en onde las pudiera obtener me sería de gran ayuda. Muchas gracias.

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Natty: 
Vamos por partes.  Para el precio diario del esparrago en usa utiliza este enlace:   http://www.marketnews.usda.gov/porta...s=allcommodity  
Pegalo en tu explorador, es la pagina del USDA para los precios diarios de ingreso de todas las frutas y verduras.   
El esparrago se acopia y envia a una planta de empaque de tu eleccion.  Aca tienes que esperar a que consolides carga, al menos que llenes un thermo king tu sola.  Los pallets tienen 120 cajas cada uno, aunque esto puede variar dependiendo del tipo de avion en el que viajen.  El peso bruto por caja es de 5.7 kg mas o menos.   
Te recomiendo mucho cuidado en este negocio porque los precios tanto en campo, como en destino cambian diariamente, y como acopiadora tu posicion es debil.  Finalmente para el transporte aereo pide cotizaciones a DHL, UPS o a las aereolineas que vuelen al destino que quieras llegar.  Ah, me olvidaba en Lima tienes que trabajar con terminales aereos como Talsa y Frio Aereo, ellos te cobran por parte del proceso y algunos te exigen que te asocies por cuestiones de seguridad.  
Para el tema de cajas no tengo el nombre del proveedor a la mano, pero no son baratas.  Te recomiendo informarte bastante mas sobre el tema antes de que inviertas. 
Saludos, 
Javier

----------


## Marita

Hola Natty: 
Veo que tienes mucho interés en invertir en el negocio de la exportación de paltas, pues como dice Javier debes examinar muy bien tus costos antes en emprender este tipo de negocio ya que para ello requieres de insumos, servicios de procesamiento, servicios de movilidad, gastos de exportación y agenciamiento de aduanas si es que tu mercadería sobre pasa los US$ 2000 y para ello te aconsejo que elabores tu plan financiero con los criterios de análisis de riesgo y sensibilidad con el fin de que puedas ver si tu operación dará fruto o buenos resultados, es decir, si es viable o no, si recuperaras lo invertido aparte de tu ganancia, solo así podrás invertir en lo que quieres. 
Saludos
Marita

----------

